# Interest check: Central Illinois GTG?



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

We all can see the posts about get togethers in other parts of the country, so I thought I might as well ask..... would there be any interest in having a gathering in central Illinois to meet each other and check out each other's rides?

This location would be approximately:
2.25 hours from Chicago (loop, less from west and south suburbs)
2 hours from the Quad Cities
2.5 hours from St Louis (downtown)
3 hours from Indianapolis (downtown)

If there is enough interest, we can work on setting a date and I can reserve the location (a city park with covered pavilion, and a lake.... same location as the audio competitions I used to host long ago).


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

How far is it from twin cities?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Got a city or a zip so we can Google the distance?

I might be up for it...it's usually about 5 hrs to Chicago for me, IIRC from the last time I was out that way.

Jay


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

gregerst22 said:


> How far is it from twin cities?


It is 8 hours from the twin cities of Minneapolis and St. Paul, but only 30 minutes from the twin cities of Bloomington and Normal.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

JayinMI said:


> Got a city or a zip so we can Google the distance?
> 
> I might be up for it...it's usually about 5 hrs to Chicago for me, IIRC from the last time I was out that way.
> 
> Jay


The proposal I have is for it to be in Eureka, IL., 61530


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks like it's about 7 hrs for me. I might be up for it though.


----------



## addmd (Aug 21, 2009)

I lived in Eureka many years ago as a kid. Little far for me though.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

gregerst22 said:


> Looks like it's about 7 hrs for me. I might be up for it though.


About the same for me.

Jay


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

addmd said:


> I lived in Eureka many years ago as a kid. Little far for me though.


You did? So did I. How long ago and what graduation year were you. I graduated in the mid 80's. Yes I am old.


----------



## addmd (Aug 21, 2009)

I Graduated high school in 1989, but left Eureka after 5th grade. My family owned the local IGA. Small world with this internet thing. I have a brother about your age.


----------



## AntwAn911 (Mar 23, 2014)

2 hour drive for me. Would be cool.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

addmd said:


> I Graduated high school in 1989, but left Eureka after 5th grade. My family owned the local IGA. Small world with this internet thing. I have a brother about your age.


Wow, small world. We were at the middle school at the same time. I was in the class of '86 so I was in 8th grade when you were in 5th. Just to take a wild guess, is your brother's name Matt?


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

SoundQ SVT said:


> (a city park with covered pavilion, and a lake.... same location as the audio competitions I used to host long ago).


brought back memories of my first SQ show


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

2h drive for me, im down for it, but i have nothing installed yet


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

That's like an hour drive for me.. I'm down, although i dont' have much to demo lol. MS-8 powering some factory bose atm


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hope to start on my build on Friday


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

EAllen said:


> brought back memories of my first SQ show


Those were fun times, for sure. Are you coming back out sometime soon? We're trying to get the SQ community built back up in the area....

So far, I think the "interested" list looks like this....

1. SoundQ SVT - Bob
2. AntwAn911
3. quickaudi07
4. T3mpest
5. Legit8 - Drew
6. Eric Frey
7. Rick Nichols
Plus a couple more whose vehicles are currently under construction...

anyone else interested? I know a few others close by that I can ask but I don't know if they are on here. 

Those that would have more than a couple hour drive I commend you for expressing interest, but that is a long way to go for lunch and a couple hours of conversations and demos.  But if you're seriously interested, then great!


----------



## Legit8 (Mar 5, 2015)

7 minute drive for me. I'm def. down!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Drew....


----------



## EAllen (Dec 31, 2012)

I am making an effort again this year. Doesn't look like the shows will be close again to me again this year.

I would love to come hang out. 4 hrs and 18 mins for me, but it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## technician911 (Jan 20, 2015)

I am interested I live in fulton,il


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

1. SoundQ SVT - Bob
2. AntwAn911
3. quickaudi07
4. T3mpest
5. Legit8 - Drew
6. Eric Frey
7. Rick Nichols
8. EAllen 
9. technician911

This looks like a pretty good start. I'll check to see what dates are available for the pavilion and report back. Will probably have a poll to pick a date.

What are you looking to get out of this gathering? I am thinking lunch with meet & greet and demos of and listening to systems. What else?


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Poll is posted.... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ma/173877-central-illinois-gtg-date-poll.html


----------



## AntwAn911 (Mar 23, 2014)

My stereo is all put together, not the best looking car or trunk by any means, I'm new to a "SQ" system. I'm rolling around untuned, just time aligned, and this is by far the best sounding I've ever been! I'll be asking a lot of questions and opinions.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking forward to checking it out. You won't be the only one asking questions and hopefully there will be people that can give some answers.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok, the poll has closed. The final tally (including Facebook responses from Rick Nichols and Drew Shaw) was 6 for the 16th, 4 for the 2nd, and 1 for the 9th. I will reserve the location for the 16th.


----------



## Eric frey (Mar 5, 2015)

AntwAn911 said:


> My stereo is all put together, not the best looking car or trunk by any means, I'm new to a "SQ" system. I'm rolling around untuned, just time aligned, and this is by far the best sounding I've ever been! I'll be asking a lot of questions and opinions.


I live in rock falls and I am having a test and tune day at my house this Saturday from 1 till whenever if you are interested you can shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Just putting the reminder here too... The gathering is Saturday May 16. There are a few names that expressed interest on this thread but have not signed in on the other thread with the details....

Let us know you are coming. :-D


----------

